# Yet another topic about ntdll.dll malfunctioning



## AgentWhatever (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi there,

I've been tackling this problem i'm having for a week now.
Im running Windows 7 64-bit Ultimate with the first service pack. It is(or was) a fresh install.
Almost every game or application i start wont come up and launch, because all these applications have the same error.
I already found out that one of the 2 RAM modules i was using was faulty, so new RAM is on the way. I did pull out the faulty strip and am now running on a single 4GB strip, but the same error keeps on occuring. I bet its a driver problem, but i have no idea which driver for what it is.
I'd rather tackle the problem then reinstall windows and learning nothing off it, or that it will re-occur without me knowing what to do about it.

So please, help me out here.
I'l gladly supply you with more information.

Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17725, time stamp: 0x4ec49b8f
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00040148


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Hi, please run this routine below to confirm if there is a driver issue.

Before following the instructions make sure you have all your important data backed up to an external hard drive, CD/DVD's or flash drive just in case something goes wrong. Also create a System Restore Point

For Windows 7 only. Please create a Recovery disc: Go to Control Panel and select Backup and Restore. In the left hand pane select Create a System Recovery disc and follow the prompts.

Stop *Automatic Restart* so you can read any error messages. 
Click *Start*, select *Control Panel* select *System* in the left pane select *Advanced System Settings* in the box select the* Advanced* tab then under *Startup and Recovery* select *Settings*. In the box under *System Failure* uncheck *Automatically Restart*, close all the windows.


Click on *Start* and type *verifier* into the search box then hit Enter. Driver Verifier Manager will open.
Select the first choice *Create Standard Settings* and click on the *Next* button.
Now select *Automatically select all drivers installed on this computer* and click on the *Finish* button.
A box will appear asking you to restart the PC for the changes to take effect. Click on *OK* and reboot the PC.

If the PC reboots normally then there is no problem with any of the drivers. If you get a blue screen straight away it will name the faulty driver. If you are absolutely certain that the named driver is OK then make a note of it.

You will then have to go back into the *Verifier* (using Safe Mode if required) and instead of selecting *all drivers* select *Select drivers from a list*. Click on *Next* and the list of drivers will appear. Select them all apart from the one you know to be OK. Click on *Finish* and reboot.

Once you have identified the faulty driver or confirmed that there are none go back to the first page of the Driver Verifier Manager and select *Delete Existing Settings* and click on *Finish*

If you get stuck and cannot boot into either Safe or Normal mode then boot into the *Recovery Environment* from the install/recovery disc and open the *Command Prompt*, type in* Verifier /reset* (you must include the space before the /) and hit Enter, then reboot and the Verifier should be disabled. You can also use System Restore from the Recovery Environment to go back to the Restore Point you created before running the Verifier.


----------



## AgentWhatever (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the quick and helpful reply, Mark.

It was indeed a driver problem. "dtsoftbus01.sys", aka Daemon tools Lite did not pass verification.
I uninstalled it, ran verifier again, restarted and no BSOD's. So according to verifier it shouldn't be a driver issue anymore.
I'l try to intensively use the computer for the rest of the day to see if i get any ntdll.dll errors.
Either way, i'l reply tomorrow with my findings.

For now, thank you Mark.


----------



## AgentWhatever (Nov 25, 2012)

No dice,
Same exact error popped up again as soon as i tried to start up a game that worked before. Same goes for another application.
Something else i can try?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, next thing to do is run the System File Checker.


Windows 7 System File Checker
Click on *Start* and type *cmd* in the search box. Right click on *cmd* in the popup menu and select *Run as Administrator*.
Another box will open, at the Command Prompt, type *sfc /scannow* and press Enter. (Note the gap between the c and the /)
Let the check run to completion, *do not* close the Command Window.

*To find the log*
Copy & Paste the command in the box below to the Command Prompt and hit the *Enter* key.

```
findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log >%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt
```

This will place a file on your desktop called *sfcdetails.txt* which contains the results of the scan.
On the Desktop right click on the file and select *Send to* and then select *Compressed (zipped) folder.*
Come back here, below the message box click on *Go Advanced*.
Scroll down to *Additional Options* and click on *Manage Attachments.*
Click on the *Browse* button, in the next window click on *Desktop* in the left pane and in the right pane scroll down to find the zip file and click on it, then click on *Open*.
Back at the *Manage Attachments* window click on the *Upload* button next to the *Browse* button.
After a few seconds the upload will complete and it should look like this:









Next, click on *Close this window* in the top right hand corner.
Back on the web site page add any information required in the Message box and click on *Submit Reply*.


----------



## AgentWhatever (Nov 25, 2012)

I did this before, but still, here is the log.
On a side note, the command line you gave me failed to find the log file, so i went to the log location instead.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That log is not what I am used to seeing and would take hours to read through, nevertheless I skimmed through it and there does not appear to be any errors shown. The command line to produce the log has to be entered immediately after the scan has been run and is tried and tested, did you copy the entire command line?

I'd like to take a closer look at what is on your system. Please go Here and follow the instructions to run DDS, then *Copy and Paste* both the logs into your next reply.


----------



## AgentWhatever (Nov 25, 2012)

I did check the command line. For as far as i know i pasted it in correctly. There was a gap of 20 seconds or so after it finished.
Logs are attached from both hijackthis and DDS for the sake of tidiness.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I am now pasting the logs into this post as I had asked you to do, it makes then easier to refer back to. I did not ask for the HJT log.

I will post again when I have reviewed them.

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01)
.
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 10-11-2012 20:11:01
System Uptime: 25-11-2012 14:40:51 (3 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. | | K73SV
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz | CPU 1 | 2301/100mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 87 GiB total, 52,327 GiB free.
D: is FIXED (NTFS) - 932 GiB total, 71,342 GiB free.
E: is FIXED (NTFS) - 379 GiB total, 378,687 GiB free.
F: is CDROM ()
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP39: 24-11-2012 15:00:27 - Removed Skype™ 6.0
RP40: 24-11-2012 17:45:03 - Installed DirectX
RP41: 24-11-2012 21:46:28 - Installed Mumble 1.2.3
RP42: 24-11-2012 22:19:09 - Revo Uninstaller's restore point - Intel(R) Processor Graphics
RP43: 24-11-2012 23:14:37 - Revo Uninstaller's restore point - Intel(R) Processor Graphics
RP44: 24-11-2012 23:19:13 - Windows Update
RP45: 25-11-2012 12:02:35 - Installed DirectX
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Adobe Reader XI - Nederlands
ARMA 2
ARMA 2: Operation Arrowhead
ASUS Power4Gear Hybrid
ATK Package
µTorrent
BattlEye for OA Uninstall
BattlEye Uninstall
Corsair K90 Gaming Keyboard Driver V1.0
CPUID CPU-Z 1.62
DayZ Commander
DRIV3R
EMCO UnLock IT 3.0
eReg
Google Chrome
Google Update Helper
Intel(R) Processor Graphics
Intel® Turbo Boost Technologie monitor 2.6
Java 7 Update 9
Java 7 Update 9 (64-bit)
Java Auto Updater
Logitech SetPoint 6.32
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Office 32-bit Components 2010
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared 32-bit MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Mumble 1.2.3
Notepad++
NVIDIA Control Panel 306.97
NVIDIA Graphics Driver 306.97
NVIDIA Install Application
NVIDIA Optimus 1.10.8
NVIDIA PhysX
NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.12.0604
NVIDIA Update 1.10.8
NVIDIA Update Components
OpenTTD 1.2.3
Origin
PlanetSide 2
PunkBuster Services
puush
Ralink RT2860 Wireless LAN Card
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Revo Uninstaller 1.94
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2729449)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2737019)
Skype™ 6.0
Steam
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
System Requirements Lab for Intel
Team Fortress 2
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217)
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
25-11-2012 14:43:16, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86 service to connect.
25-11-2012 14:41:14, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The PnkBstrA service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
25-11-2012 14:41:14, Error: Microsoft-Windows-Eventlog [22] - The event logging service encountered an error while initializing publishing resources for channel Security. If channel type is Analytic or Debug, then this could mean there was an error initializing logging resources as well.
25-11-2012 14:23:29, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The HomeGroup Provider service depends on the Function Discovery Provider Host service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
25-11-2012 14:23:29, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "" in order to run the server: {9E175B6D-F52A-11D8-B9A5-505054503030}
25-11-2012 14:23:29, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "" in order to run the server: {7D096C5F-AC08-4F1F-BEB7-5C22C517CE39}
25-11-2012 14:23:22, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server: {1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}
25-11-2012 14:23:15, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service ShellHWDetection with arguments "" in order to run the server: {DD522ACC-F821-461A-A407-50B198B896DC}
25-11-2012 14:23:03, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting [1001] - The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x000000c9 (0x000000000000023e, 0xfffff880016dc324, 0xfffff980132bcea0, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 112512-18876-01.
25-11-2012 14:22:59, Error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: ATKWMIACPIIO discache spldr Wanarpv6
25-11-2012 14:13:36, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting [1001] - The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x000000c9 (0x000000000000023e, 0xfffff880016d9324, 0xfffff9800ae42ea0, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 112512-20186-01.
24-11-2012 23:54:50, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Adobe Acrobat Update Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
24-11-2012 23:53:02, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Skype Updater service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
24-11-2012 21:46:28, Error: Ntfs [55] - The file system structure on the disk is corrupt and unusable. Please run the chkdsk utility on the volume \Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy8.
24-11-2012 20:47:02, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The NVIDIA Update Service Daemon service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
24-11-2012 20:46:40, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Google Update-service (gupdate) service to connect.
24-11-2012 20:46:40, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Google Update-service (gupdate) service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
24-11-2012 20:44:39, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Skype Updater service to connect.
24-11-2012 20:44:35, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the ASLDR Service service to connect.
24-11-2012 20:44:35, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The ASLDR Service service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
24-11-2012 20:23:43, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The NVIDIA Update Service Daemon service failed to start due to the following error: The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present.
24-11-2012 20:23:42, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Google Update-service (gupdate) service failed to start due to the following error: The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present.
24-11-2012 20:21:37, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The ATKGFNEX Service service failed to start due to the following error: The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present.
24-11-2012 20:21:37, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The ASLDR Service service failed to start due to the following error: The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present.
24-11-2012 20:02:25, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The PnkBstrA service failed to start due to the following error: The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present.
24-11-2012 19:39:36, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The PnkBstrA service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
24-11-2012 19:39:36, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The ATKGFNEX Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
24-11-2012 19:39:36, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The ASLDR Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
.
==== End Of File ===========================

DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_AMD64 
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16455 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.9.2
Run by MEMYSELFANDI at 17:21:29 on 2012-11-25
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7601.1.1252.31.1033.18.4008.1331 [GMT 1:00]
.
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k GPSvcGroup
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\ASLDRSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKGFNEX\GFNEXSrv.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\P4G\BatteryLife.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControl.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPointP\SetPoint.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
D:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe
E:\Program Files (x86)\puush\puush.exe
D:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\ATKOSD.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\WDC.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\KHAL3\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\TurboBoost\SignalIslandUi.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe
E:\Program Files (x86)\Corsair\K90 Keyboard\K90Hid.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
E:\Program Files (x86)\Corsair\K90 Keyboard\CorsTra.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\TurboBoost\TurboBoost.exe
C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
E:\Program Files (x86)\Mumble\mumble.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Windows\system32\mmc.exe
D:\Users\MeMyselfAndI\Downloads\npp.6.2.2.Installer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\System32\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
mWinlogon: Userinit = userinit.exe
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
uRun: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
uRun: [Steam] "D:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
uRun: [puush] E:\Program Files (x86)\puush\puush.exe
uRun: [uTorrent] "D:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe" /MINIMIZED
uRun: [Skype] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /minimized /regrun
mRun: [ATKOSD2] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe
mRun: [ATKMEDIA] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
mRun: [HControlUser] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe
mRun: [Corsair laver] E:\Program Files (x86)\Corsair\K90 Keyboard\K90Hid.exe
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
StartupFolder: C:\Users\MEMYSE~1\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\INTELT~1.LNK - C:\Program Files\Intel\TurboBoost\SignalIslandUi.exe
StartupFolder: C:\Users\MEMYSE~1\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\LOGITE~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LogiShrd\eReg\SetPoint\eReg.exe
mPolicies-Explorer: NoActiveDesktop = dword:1
mPolicies-Explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = dword:1
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = dword:0
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = dword:3
mPolicies-System: EnableLUA = dword:0
mPolicies-System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = dword:0
mPolicies-System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = dword:0
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
Trusted Zone: clonewarsadventures.com
Trusted Zone: freerealms.com
Trusted Zone: soe.com
Trusted Zone: sony.com
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.0.1
TCP: Interfaces\{CA62AB3C-212E-4CB1-B128-009CB4E168AE} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.0.1
Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll
AppInit_DLLs= C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvinit.dll
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
SEH: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook - {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
x64-BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
x64-BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
x64-BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
x64-BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
x64-Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files (x86)\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
x64-Run: [IntelTBRunOnce] wscript.exe //b //nologo "C:\Program Files\Intel\TurboBoost\RunTBGadgetOnce.vbs"
x64-Run: [RtHDVCpl] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe -s
x64-Run: [EvtMgr6] C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPointP\SetPoint.exe /launchGaming
x64-Run: [BCSSync] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
x64-Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
x64-Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
x64-Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
x64-IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
x64-IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
x64-Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
x64-Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - <orphaned>
x64-Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
x64-Notify: LBTWlgn - c:\program files\common files\logishrd\bluetooth\LBTWlgn.dll
x64-SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
x64-SEH: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook - {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
Hosts: 127.0.0.1 validation.sls.microsoft.com
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 nvpciflt;nvpciflt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvpciflt.sys [2012-10-8 30056]
R1 ATKWMIACPIIO;ATKWMIACPI Driver;C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK WMIACPI\atkwmiacpi64.sys [2011-9-7 17536]
R2 ASMMAP64;ASMMAP64;C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKGFNEX\ASMMAP64.sys [2009-7-2 15416]
R2 TurboB;Turbo Boost UI Monitor driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TurboB.sys [2012-5-30 16168]
R3 CORSGKB;Corsair Gaming Keyboard;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CORSGKB.sys [2012-11-11 25600]
R3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\IntcDAud.sys [2012-11-24 317440]
R3 L1C;NDIS Miniport Driver for Atheros AR813x/AR815x PCI-E Ethernet Controller;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\L1C62x64.sys [2010-8-24 76912]
R3 netr28x;Ralink 802.11n Extensible Wireless Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netr28x.sys [2012-11-11 1488448]
R3 TurboBoost;Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology Monitor 2.6;C:\Program Files\Intel\TurboBoost\TurboBoost.exe [2012-5-30 149544]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [2012-11-9 160944]
S3 cpudrv64;cpudrv64;C:\Program Files (x86)\SystemRequirementsLab\cpudrv64.sys [2011-6-2 17864]
S3 ose64;Office 64 Source Engine;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE [2010-1-9 174440]
S3 RdpVideoMiniport;Remote Desktop Video Miniport Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys [2012-11-11 19456]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys [2012-11-11 57856]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2012-11-10 1255736]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2012-11-25 13:34:24 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel
2012-11-25 13:34:23 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intel
2012-11-25 11:01:39 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\directx
2012-11-24 21:53:02 60776 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\OpenCL.dll
2012-11-24 21:53:02 52584 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\OpenCL.dll
2012-11-24 21:29:24 317440 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\IntcDAud.sys
2012-11-24 21:29:24 14848 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\IntcDAuC.dll
2012-11-24 21:29:23 963116 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igkrng600.bin
2012-11-24 21:29:23 963116 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\igkrng600.bin
2012-11-24 21:29:23 90112 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\igfxCoIn_v2462.dll
2012-11-24 21:29:23 581120 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdumdx32.dll
2012-11-24 21:29:23 218304 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfcg600m.bin
2012-11-24 21:29:23 218304 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\igfcg600m.bin
2012-11-24 21:29:22 145804 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igcompkrng600.bin
2012-11-24 21:29:22 145804 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\igcompkrng600.bin
2012-11-24 21:12:03 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\NV
2012-11-24 21:12:03 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\System32\NV
2012-11-24 21:09:01 891240 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\nvvsvc.exe
2012-11-24 21:09:01 866664 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\nv3dappshext.dll
2012-11-24 21:09:01 63336 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\nvshext.dll
2012-11-24 21:09:01 55144 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\nv3dappshextr.dll
2012-11-24 21:09:01 3536817 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\nvcoproc.bin
2012-11-24 21:09:01 3293544 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\nvsvc64.dll
2012-11-24 21:09:00 6200680 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\nvcpl.dll
2012-11-24 21:09:00 2557800 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\nvsvcr.dll
2012-11-24 21:09:00 118120 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\nvmctray.dll
2012-11-24 21:07:57 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation
2012-11-24 20:58:40 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\VS Revo Group
2012-11-24 20:01:04 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wbem\Logs
2012-11-24 19:59:59 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\restore
2012-11-24 19:59:58 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\LogFiles
2012-11-24 19:43:40 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FxsTmp
2012-11-24 19:43:39 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\GroupPolicyUsers
2012-11-24 19:43:39 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\GroupPolicy
2012-11-24 19:43:36 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wdi
2012-11-24 19:43:36 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\Tasks
2012-11-24 19:43:36 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\config
2012-11-24 14:01:59 -------- d-----r- C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype
2012-11-24 10:51:06 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Synchronization Services
2012-11-24 10:50:38 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\PCHEALTH
2012-11-24 10:50:38 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server Compact Edition
2012-11-24 10:49:12 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Visual Studio 8
2012-11-24 10:48:30 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Analysis Services
2012-11-24 10:48:30 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Analysis Services
2012-11-24 10:48:10 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Local\Microsoft Help
2012-11-24 10:47:40 -------- d-sh--w- C:\Windows\Installer
2012-11-24 10:24:43 9125352 ----a-w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{897B200C-C5B5-4FDA-8431-1CF47CCF2304}\mpengine.dll
2012-11-23 18:14:17 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\CPUID
2012-11-22 22:36:46 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Roaming\EMCO
2012-11-22 22:36:41 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\EMCO
2012-11-22 22:09:32 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\SystemRequirementsLab
2012-11-22 21:17:16 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Local\SCE
2012-11-22 21:17:16 -------- d-----w- C:\Crash
2012-11-22 21:17:15 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Local\Sony Online Entertainment
2012-11-22 18:52:37 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Local\ElevatedDiagnostics
2012-11-22 18:38:36 696320 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\iKernel.dll
2012-11-22 18:38:36 57344 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\ctor.dll
2012-11-22 18:38:36 5632 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\DotNetInstaller.exe
2012-11-22 18:38:36 237568 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\iscript.dll
2012-11-22 18:38:36 155648 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\iuser.dll
2012-11-22 18:38:34 282756 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\setup.dll
2012-11-22 18:38:34 163972 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\0701\Intel32\iGdi.dll
2012-11-22 18:33:22 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Roaming\DAEMON Tools Lite
2012-11-22 18:29:14 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\DAEMON Tools Lite
2012-11-18 23:03:43 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Roaming\Plane9
2012-11-18 21:15:54 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dotjosh Studios
2012-11-18 21:13:32 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Local\LogiShrd
2012-11-18 21:13:25 53248 ----a-r- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{3EE9BCAE-E9A9-45E5-9B1C-83A4D357E05C}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
2012-11-18 21:13:14 18960 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\LNonPnP.sys
2012-11-17 17:41:41 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft
2012-11-14 16:52:00 9728 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\Wdfres.dll
2012-11-14 16:52:00 785512 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
2012-11-14 16:52:00 54376 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WdfLdr.sys
2012-11-14 16:52:00 2560 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nl-NL\wdf01000.sys.mui
2012-11-14 16:52:00 2560 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\en-US\wdf01000.sys.mui
2012-11-14 16:45:18 87040 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WUDFPf.sys
2012-11-14 16:45:18 84992 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
2012-11-14 16:45:18 198656 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WUDFRd.sys
2012-11-14 16:45:18 194048 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\WUDFPlatform.dll
2012-11-14 16:45:17 744448 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\WUDFx.dll
2012-11-14 16:45:17 45056 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\WUDFCoinstaller.dll
2012-11-14 16:45:17 229888 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\WUDFHost.exe
2012-11-11 21:57:35  -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
2012-11-11 21:43:39 77656 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\XAPOFX1_5.dll
2012-11-11 21:43:39 518488 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\XAudio2_7.dll
2012-11-11 21:43:38 176984 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine3_7.dll
2012-11-11 21:43:37 2526056 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\D3DCompiler_43.dll
2012-11-11 21:43:37 1907552 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\d3dcsx_43.dll
2012-11-11 21:43:36 276832 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx11_43.dll
2012-11-11 21:43:35 511328 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\d3dx10_43.dll
2012-11-11 21:43:34 2401112 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\D3DX9_43.dll
2012-11-11 19:36:58 73544 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\XAPOFX1_3.dll
2012-11-11 19:36:56 74576 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\XAPOFX1_2.dll
2012-11-11 19:36:56 518480 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\XAudio2_3.dll
2012-11-11 19:36:56 25936 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\X3DAudio1_5.dll
2012-11-11 19:36:56 175440 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine3_3.dll
2012-11-11 19:36:55 72200 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\XAPOFX1_1.dll
2012-11-11 19:36:55 513544 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\XAudio2_2.dll
2012-11-11 19:36:55 177672 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\xactengine3_2.dll
2012-11-11 19:24:53 4910088 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\D3DX9_37.dll
2012-11-11 19:13:52 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Local\DayZCommander
2012-11-11 17:17:51 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Roaming\NVIDIA
2012-11-11 17:15:52 916456 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\deployJava1.dll
2012-11-11 17:15:52 1034216 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\npDeployJava1.dll
2012-11-11 17:15:43 108008 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\WindowsAccessBridge-64.dll
2012-11-11 17:14:02 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Roaming\logs
2012-11-11 17:13:29 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Roaming\.techniclauncher
2012-11-11 15:54:50 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Roaming\puush
2012-11-11 14:53:21 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\System32\appmgmt
2012-11-11 12:33:55 245760 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\OxpsConverter.exe
2012-11-11 12:33:45 96768 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\sspicli.dll
2012-11-11 12:33:45 458712 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cng.sys
2012-11-11 12:33:45 340992 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll
2012-11-11 12:33:45 307200 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ncrypt.dll
2012-11-11 12:33:45 247808 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\schannel.dll
2012-11-11 12:33:45 220160 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ncrypt.dll
2012-11-11 12:33:45 22016 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\secur32.dll
2012-11-11 12:33:45 154480 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ksecpkg.sys
2012-11-11 12:33:45 1448448 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\lsasrv.dll
2012-11-11 12:09:21 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\nl
2012-11-11 12:09:21 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\nl-NL
2012-11-11 12:09:17 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\XPSViewer
2012-11-11 12:09:17 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\nl-NL
2012-11-11 12:09:15 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wbem\nl-NL
2012-11-11 12:09:14 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\System32\nl
2012-11-11 12:09:14 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\System32\0413
2012-11-11 12:09:00 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\UMDF\nl-NL
2012-11-11 12:09:00 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nl-NL
2012-11-11 12:08:56 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\System32\wbem\nl-NL
2012-11-11 12:07:35 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Electronic Arts
2012-11-11 12:03:20 6656 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nl-NL\rdvgkmd.sys.mui
2012-11-11 12:03:20 2560 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nl-NL\rdpwd.sys.mui
2012-11-11 12:03:16 9216 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nl-NL\tunnel.sys.mui
2012-11-11 12:03:16 4608 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nl-NL\tsusbhub.sys.mui
2012-11-11 12:03:16 25088 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nl-NL\usbport.sys.mui
2012-11-11 12:03:15 9728 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nl-NL\battc.sys.mui
2012-11-11 12:03:15 3072 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nl-NL\Dot4usb.sys.mui
2012-11-11 12:00:22 376688 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netio.sys
2012-11-11 12:00:22 288624 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\FWPKCLNT.SYS
2012-11-11 12:00:16 950128 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndis.sys
2012-11-11 12:00:16 514560 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\qdvd.dll
2012-11-11 12:00:16 41472 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RNDISMP.sys
2012-11-11 12:00:16 366592 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\qdvd.dll
2012-11-11 10:11:30 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\System32\SPReview
2012-11-11 10:10:57 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\System32\EventProviders
2012-11-11 10:08:59 982912 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
2012-11-11 10:07:59 244736 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\sqmapi.dll
2012-11-11 09:56:12 98816 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbccgp.sys
2012-11-11 09:56:12 7936 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbd.sys
2012-11-11 09:56:12 52736 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbehci.sys
2012-11-11 09:56:12 343040 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbhub.sys
2012-11-11 09:56:12 325120 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbport.sys
2012-11-11 09:56:12 30720 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
2012-11-11 09:56:12 25600 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbohci.sys
2012-11-11 09:55:54 2565632 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\esent.dll
2012-11-11 09:55:54 1699328 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\esent.dll
2012-11-11 09:55:53 96768 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\fsutil.exe
2012-11-11 09:55:53 74240 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\fsutil.exe
2012-11-11 09:55:53 410496 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
2012-11-11 09:55:53 27008 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\amdxata.sys
2012-11-11 09:55:53 189824 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\storport.sys
2012-11-11 09:55:53 166272 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvstor.sys
2012-11-11 09:55:53 148352 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvraid.sys
2012-11-11 09:55:53 107904 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\amdsata.sys
2012-11-11 04:05:39 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\Panther
2012-11-11 00:08:13 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam
2012-11-10 23:46:46 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Roaming\Logishrd
2012-11-10 23:39:52 25600 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CORSGKB.sys
2012-11-10 23:39:52 1174993 ----a-w- C:\Windows\unins000.exe
2012-11-10 23:39:52 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Roaming\Corsair Vengeance
2012-11-10 23:07:58 327008 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\RaCoInstx.dll
2012-11-10 23:07:58 1488448 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netr28x.sys
2012-11-10 23:07:58 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Ralink Driver
2012-11-10 23:06:05 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\SonicFocus
2012-11-10 23:06:02 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Realtek
2012-11-10 22:58:07 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\Wat
2012-11-10 22:58:06 -------- d-----w- C:\Windows\System32\Wat
2012-11-10 22:57:49 1139200 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\FntCache.dll
2012-11-10 22:57:48 902656 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\d2d1.dll
2012-11-10 22:57:48 739840 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\d2d1.dll
2012-11-10 22:11:14 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Roaming\Mumble
2012-11-10 22:05:45 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Local\Google
2012-11-10 22:05:41 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Local\Deployment
2012-11-10 22:05:41 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\MEMYSELFANDI\AppData\Local\Apps
2012-11-10 21:07:03 294912 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\browserchoice.exe
2012-11-10 21:04:26 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation
2012-11-10 21:04:26 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation
2012-11-10 20:55:39 81408 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\imagehlp.dll
2012-11-10 20:55:39 23408 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fs_rec.sys
2012-11-10 20:55:39 159232 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\imagehlp.dll
2012-11-10 20:55:38 5120 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wmi.dll
2012-11-10 20:55:38 5120 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wmi.dll
2012-11-10 20:52:41 2048 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\tzres.dll
2012-11-10 20:52:41 2048 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll
2012-11-10 20:52:39 1731920 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll
2012-11-10 20:52:39 1292080 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntdll.dll
2012-11-10 20:52:35 2164224 ----a-w- C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\Journal.exe
2012-11-10 20:52:34 936960 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\journal.dll
2012-11-10 20:52:34 1732096 ----a-w- C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\NBDoc.DLL
2012-11-10 20:52:34 1402880 ----a-w- C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\JNWDRV.dll
2012-11-10 20:52:34 1393664 ----a-w- C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\JNTFiltr.dll
2012-11-10 20:52:34 1367552 ----a-w- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\journal.dll
2012-11-10 20:52:32 75120 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
2012-11-10 20:50:57 1659760 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ntfs.sys
2012-11-10 20:49:58 476160 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2012-11-10 20:35:24 1464320 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\crypt32.dll
2012-11-10 20:35:24 1159680 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\crypt32.dll
2012-11-10 20:35:23 184320 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll
2012-11-10 20:35:23 140288 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\cryptsvc.dll
2012-11-10 20:35:23 140288 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\cryptnet.dll
2012-11-10 20:35:23 103936 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\cryptnet.dll
2012-11-10 20:35:01 77312 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\packager.dll
2012-11-10 20:35:01 67072 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\packager.dll
2012-11-10 20:26:55 279656 ------w- C:\Windows\System32\MpSigStub.exe
2012-11-10 20:14:34 -------- d-----w- C:\NVIDIA
2012-11-10 20:07:57 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS
2012-11-10 20:07:11 196224 ----a-w- C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\Shared Gadgets\P4GUpdate.Gadget\P4GUpdate.dll
2012-11-10 20:07:07 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\P4G
2012-11-10 20:07:07 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\ASUS
2012-11-10 20:04:03 -------- d-----w- C:\Intel
2012-11-10 20:03:41 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Synaptics
2012-11-10 20:02:20 2622464 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wucltux.dll
2012-11-10 20:02:14 99840 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wudriver.dll
2012-11-10 20:02:06 36864 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wuapp.exe
2012-11-10 20:02:06 186752 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wuwebv.dll
2012-11-10 19:13:58 -------- d-sh--w- C:\Recovery
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-11-11 11:40:09 175616 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\msclmd.dll
2012-10-22 16:40:28 116224 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\igfxCoIn_v2875.dll
2012-10-18 18:25:58 3149824 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2012-10-10 01:22:38 3776512 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfxcmjit32.dll
2012-10-10 01:22:28 448512 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfx11cmrt32.dll
2012-10-10 01:22:28 272928 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igvpkrng600.bin
2012-10-10 01:22:28 272928 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\igvpkrng600.bin
2012-10-10 01:22:28 116224 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\igfxCoIn_v2867.dll
2012-10-10 01:22:26 4571136 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\igfxcmjit64.dll
2012-10-10 01:22:26 277024 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe
2012-10-10 01:22:22 94208 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\IccLibDll_x64.dll
2012-10-10 01:22:20 963452 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igcodeckrng600.bin
2012-10-10 01:22:20 963452 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\igcodeckrng600.bin
2012-10-10 01:22:20 482304 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\igfx11cmrt64.dll
2012-10-09 18:17:13 55296 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc6.dll
2012-10-09 18:17:13 226816 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore6.dll
2012-10-09 17:40:31 44032 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dhcpcsvc6.dll
2012-10-09 17:40:31 193536 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dhcpcore6.dll
2012-10-08 11:31:03 2312704 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
2012-10-08 11:23:52 1392128 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2012-10-08 11:22:55 1494528 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-10-08 11:18:22 173056 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe
2012-10-08 11:17:35 599040 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\vbscript.dll
2012-10-08 11:13:33 2382848 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2012-10-08 07:56:24 1800704 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript9.dll
2012-10-08 07:48:03 1129472 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2012-10-08 07:47:44 1427968 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
2012-10-08 07:44:05 142848 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieUnatt.exe
2012-10-08 07:43:21 420864 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\vbscript.dll
2012-10-08 07:40:56 2382848 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
2012-10-03 17:56:54 1914248 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2012-10-03 17:44:21 70656 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll
2012-10-03 17:44:21 303104 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll
2012-10-03 17:44:17 246272 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\netcorehc.dll
2012-10-03 17:44:17 18944 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\netevent.dll
2012-10-03 17:44:16 216576 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ncsi.dll
2012-10-03 17:42:16 569344 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll
2012-10-03 16:42:24 18944 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\netevent.dll
2012-10-03 16:42:24 175104 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\netcorehc.dll
2012-10-03 16:42:23 156672 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ncsi.dll
2012-10-03 16:07:26 45568 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
2012-09-25 22:47:43 78336 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\synceng.dll
2012-09-25 22:46:17 95744 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\synceng.dll
2012-08-30 18:03:45 5559664 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-08-30 17:12:02 3968880  ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-08-30 17:12:02 3914096 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
.
============= FINISH: 17:22:12,22 ===============


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Nothing obvious in those logs that could be causing an issue, but there are a couple of things that need attention.

In the error logs it shows that the hard drive has some corruption so we need to run a disc check.

Also, it appears you have no security software on your PC so your system is very vulnerable to infection and may already be infected.

*Disk Check*


Click on *Start* then type *cmd* in the search box. A menu will pop up with *cmd* at the top, *right click* on it and select *Run as Administrator*. Another box will open, at the prompt type *chkdsk /r* and hit *Enter*._ *Note:* you must include a space between the *k* and the */*_
You will then see the following message:
*chkdsk* cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time the system restarts?* (Y/N)*
Type *Y* for yes, and hit *Enter*. Then reboot the computer. 
*chkdsk* will start when Windows begins loading again. Let all 5 phases run and don't use or turn off the computer. (_The *chkdsk* process may take an hour or more to finish, if it appears to freeze this is normal so *do not* interrupt it. On drives above 500GB it can take several hours._)
When the Disk Check is done, it will finish loading Windows.

Then follow this guide to find the *chkdsk* log. *NOTE:* You need to do the search for *wininit* not *chkdsk*.
Windows 7 Disk Check log

Once the log is in view then click on* Copy* in the right hand pane and select *"Copy details as text".*
You can then *right click* on the message box on this forum and select *Paste* and the log will appear, add any further information asked for and then click on *Submit/Post Quick Reply* and your done.

_______________________________________________________________________

Pleas install this and run a full system scan with it after checking for any upddates.Microsoft Security Essentials
Remove anything that it finds and let me know what was detected.

_______________________________________________________________________

I would like to see the minidumps from the two BSOD's that occurred when you ran the verifier. If there are any other minidumps from previous BSOD's please also attach the most recent.

First locate your minidump files, open *Windows Explorer* and click on the *C:* drive in the left pane, in the right pane look down the list of folders and double click on *Windows* to view its contents._ *NOTE:* If your operating system is installed under a different drive letter then look there._ Scroll down the contents of the *Windows* folder and look for a folder called *minidump* and double click on it. You should now see the *minidump* files will have a *.dmp* extension.

Zip up at least 6 of the most recent files into *one* zip folder (if there are less then just zip up what you have).

*NOTE:* To zip up the files in Windows (all versions). Right click the file, click on* Send To*, and then click
*Compressed (zipped) Folder*. That will create a zip folder containing a copy of the file, you should see it appear.

If there is more than one *.dmp* file click on the first one, hold down the shift key and then click on the last one. That should highlight all the files. Then right click in the highlighted area, click on *Send To*, and then click *Compressed (zipped) Folder*.




Below the *Message Box* click on *Go Advanced*. Then scroll down until you see a button, *Manage Attachments*. Click on that and a new window opens.
Click on the *Browse* button, find the zip folder you made earlier and click on it so it becomes highlighted.
Now click on the *Upload* button. Wait for the Upload to complete, it will appear just below the *Browse* box.
When done, click on the *Close this window* button at the top of the page.
Enter your message-text in the message box, then click on *Submit Message/Reply.*


----------



## AgentWhatever (Nov 25, 2012)

Quick scan of windows defender is busy as we speak.


```
Log Name:      Application
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date:          25-11-2012 18:39:09
Event ID:      1001
Task Category: None
Level:         Information
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      MEMYSELFANDI-LT
Description:


Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.                         

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
  175360 file records processed.                                         

File verification completed.
  368 large file records processed.                                   

  0 bad file records processed.                                     

  2 EA records processed.                                           

  71 reparse records processed.                                      

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
  236906 index entries processed.                                        

Index verification completed.
  0 unindexed files scanned.                                        

  0 unindexed files recovered.                                      

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
  175360 file SDs/SIDs processed.                                        

Cleaning up 92 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 92 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 92 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
  30774 data files processed.                                           

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
  36416032 USN bytes processed.                                            

Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
  175344 files processed.                                                

File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
  13724178 free clusters processed.                                        

Free space verification is complete.
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

  90970111 KB total disk space.
  35714712 KB in 104135 files.
     76592 KB in 30775 indexes.
         0 KB in bad sectors.
    282095 KB in use by the system.
     65536 KB occupied by the log file.
  54896712 KB available on disk.

      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
  22742527 total allocation units on disk.
  13724178 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 ad 02 00 09 0f 02 00 a3 06 04 00 00 00 00 00  ................
d6 00 00 00 47 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ....G...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>4</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-11-25T17:39:09.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>3369</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>MEMYSELFANDI-LT</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.                         

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
  175360 file records processed.                                         

File verification completed.
  368 large file records processed.                                   

  0 bad file records processed.                                     

  2 EA records processed.                                           

  71 reparse records processed.                                      

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
  236906 index entries processed.                                        

Index verification completed.
  0 unindexed files scanned.                                        

  0 unindexed files recovered.                                      

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
  175360 file SDs/SIDs processed.                                        

Cleaning up 92 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 92 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 92 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
  30774 data files processed.                                           

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
  36416032 USN bytes processed.                                            

Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
  175344 files processed.                                                

File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
  13724178 free clusters processed.                                        

Free space verification is complete.
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

  90970111 KB total disk space.
  35714712 KB in 104135 files.
     76592 KB in 30775 indexes.
         0 KB in bad sectors.
    282095 KB in use by the system.
     65536 KB occupied by the log file.
  54896712 KB available on disk.

      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
  22742527 total allocation units on disk.
  13724178 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 ad 02 00 09 0f 02 00 a3 06 04 00 00 00 00 00  ................
d6 00 00 00 47 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ....G...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.
</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```


----------



## AgentWhatever (Nov 25, 2012)

Quick scan got nothing, will start a full scan now.
Also, i got prompted that i have 6 important updates for me.

Screenshot:


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Please feel free to install the updates.

So far no errors have been found in any of the checks we have done. Please tell me when Windows has loaded which programs cause the error to pop up, are they all non Microsoft programs or do you also get the error when opening Microsoft programs like any of the Office applications.


----------



## AgentWhatever (Nov 25, 2012)

Anything graphically demanding and 32 bit will not start up. Skype often seizes to work. Office does work, because all elements are 64 bit.

Mostly after skype has finished loading up, ntdll.dll starts to go awry. Uninstalling or simply not launching skype does not fix it though. Steam also automaticly starts up and is 32 bit, but i have yet to have any errors with steam. Uninstalling steam or not launching it also does not help.

The full scan from Essentials is still going, around 90% with nothing found so far.


----------



## AgentWhatever (Nov 25, 2012)

Essentials is done, nothing found.


----------



## AgentWhatever (Nov 25, 2012)

For some reason it won't install these 2 updates. Windows tells me it installed the updates, requests me to shut down to install them completely, but when i start up again and check for updates, there they are. Like a continues loop.

Screenshot:


----------



## AgentWhatever (Nov 25, 2012)

Scratch what i said about the graphics driver.

Mumble. A voice chat application.

I tried starting a game with mumble working, it gave me the error.
I closed mumble, suddenly the game launched.
I started up mumble again, started the game, and it gave me the error again.

Something in mumble is screwing me over.
Sadly enough, this has never happened to me before in the last 2 years that i have been using mumble.
Why it is going wrong now, i have no idea. I'ts also a shame mumble didn't code a version for 64 bit computers.
I'l try to remove mumble completely, then re-install it and see if the problem still persists.


----------



## AgentWhatever (Nov 25, 2012)

Re-installed it, still got the error.
Dug deeper into the configuration of mumble, disabled the ingame overlay(that does not restrict itself to games), no error.
Repeated turning overlay on and off, coming to the conclusion that this is whats causing programs not to run.
I'l keep on testing it until either i fall asleep or that i run into an error again.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

It sounds like you may have tracked down the problem software. These problems are not that common but can be caused because of updates to Windows and/or other software causing conflicts. Check that you are using the most recent *non*-beta version of Mumble.

For the Windows update problem follow this:

One possible cause is that Windows Update's temporary folder contains corrupted files. This step will remove the *Download* folder, which contains the update installation files. After renaming this folder a new one will automatically be created. This will have no negative effect on your computer's performance.


Click *Start* and type *cmd* in the Search box then right click on cmd in the pop up and select *Run as Administrator*. This will open the *Command Prompt* window, at the Command Prompt, type *net stop wuauserv* and press *Enter* (Leave the *Command Prompt* open).
Click *Start* and type *%windir%* in the Search box and press *Enter*.
Double-click the *SoftwareDistribution* folder.
In the opened folder, rename the folder *Download* to *Download.old*.
Go back to the *Command Prompt* and type *net start WuAuServ *and press Enter.
Close all the open windows and see if the update problem is resolved.

*NOTE*: After resolving this Windows Update issue, please feel free to delete the Download.old folder.

If that fails, click on *Start* and type:

*%windir%\WindowsUpdate.log *

in the search box & press Enter, *Copy & Paste* the last 100-150 lines in your next reply.


----------



## AgentWhatever (Nov 25, 2012)

Tried it to no avail. However, i have been working without crashes since my last post, and i am using the most recent non-beta version of mumble.


```
2012-11-27	20:46:37:950	 340	 c8	AU	#############
2012-11-27	20:46:37:950	 340	 c8	AU	## START ##  AU: Search for updates
2012-11-27	20:46:37:950	 340	 c8	AU	#########
2012-11-27	20:46:37:952	 340	 c8	AU	<<## SUBMITTED ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {1BCD7207-4B31-4D85-8633-6C6295443DA2}]
2012-11-27	20:46:37:952	 340	174c	Agent	*************
2012-11-27	20:46:37:952	 340	174c	Agent	** START **  Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2012-11-27	20:46:37:952	 340	174c	Agent	*********
2012-11-27	20:46:37:952	 340	174c	Agent	  * Online = Yes; Ignore download priority = No
2012-11-27	20:46:37:952	 340	174c	Agent	  * Criteria = "IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Installation' or IsPresent=1 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' or IsInstalled=1 and DeploymentAction='Installation' and RebootRequired=1 or IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' and RebootRequired=1"
2012-11-27	20:46:37:952	 340	174c	Agent	  * ServiceID = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D} Third party service
2012-11-27	20:46:37:952	 340	174c	Agent	  * Search Scope = {Machine}
2012-11-27	20:46:37:962	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:37:969	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:38:042	 340	174c	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x80190194
2012-11-27	20:46:38:042	 340	174c	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x80190194
2012-11-27	20:46:38:042	 340	174c	Misc	WARNING: DownloadFileInternal failed for http://download.windowsupdate.com/v9/1/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab: error 0x80190194
2012-11-27	20:46:38:042	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:38:046	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:38:181	 340	174c	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x80190194
2012-11-27	20:46:38:181	 340	174c	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x80190194
2012-11-27	20:46:38:181	 340	174c	Misc	WARNING: DownloadFileInternal failed for http://download.microsoft.com/v9/1/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab: error 0x80190194
2012-11-27	20:46:38:182	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:38:188	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:38:528	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:38:534	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:38:544	 340	174c	Agent	Checking for updated auth cab for service 7971f918-a847-4430-9279-4a52d1efe18d at http://ds.download.windowsupdate.com/v10/1/microsoftupdate/redir/muauth.cab
2012-11-27	20:46:38:544	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\AuthCabs\authcab.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:38:553	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:38:630	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\AuthCabs\authcab.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:38:635	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:38:635	 340	174c	Setup	Checking for agent SelfUpdate
2012-11-27	20:46:38:635	 340	174c	Setup	Client version: Core: 7.6.7600.256  Aux: 7.6.7600.256
2012-11-27	20:46:38:638	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:38:642	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:38:691	 340	174c	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x80190194
2012-11-27	20:46:38:691	 340	174c	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x80190194
2012-11-27	20:46:38:691	 340	174c	Misc	WARNING: DownloadFileInternal failed for http://download.windowsupdate.com/v9/1/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab: error 0x80190194
2012-11-27	20:46:38:691	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:38:695	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:38:758	 340	174c	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x80190194
2012-11-27	20:46:38:758	 340	174c	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x80190194
2012-11-27	20:46:38:758	 340	174c	Misc	WARNING: DownloadFileInternal failed for http://download.microsoft.com/v9/1/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab: error 0x80190194
2012-11-27	20:46:38:758	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:38:761	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:38:934	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:38:938	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:38:945	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SelfUpdate\wuident.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:38:952	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:39:182	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SelfUpdate\wuident.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:39:187	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:39:190	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SelfUpdate\wsus3setup.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:39:194	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:39:218	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SelfUpdate\wsus3setup.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:39:222	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:39:256	 340	174c	Setup	Determining whether a new setup handler needs to be downloaded
2012-11-27	20:46:39:256	 340	174c	Setup	SelfUpdate handler is not found.  It will be downloaded
2012-11-27	20:46:39:256	 340	174c	Setup	Evaluating applicability of setup package "WUClient-SelfUpdate-ActiveX~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~7.6.7600.256"
2012-11-27	20:46:39:258	 340	174c	Setup	Setup package "WUClient-SelfUpdate-ActiveX~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~7.6.7600.256" is already installed.
2012-11-27	20:46:39:258	 340	174c	Setup	Evaluating applicability of setup package "WUClient-SelfUpdate-Aux-TopLevel~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~7.6.7600.256"
2012-11-27	20:46:39:277	 340	174c	Setup	Setup package "WUClient-SelfUpdate-Aux-TopLevel~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~7.6.7600.256" is already installed.
2012-11-27	20:46:39:277	 340	174c	Setup	Evaluating applicability of setup package "WUClient-SelfUpdate-Core-TopLevel~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~7.6.7600.256"
2012-11-27	20:46:39:303	 340	174c	Setup	Setup package "WUClient-SelfUpdate-Core-TopLevel~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~7.6.7600.256" is already installed.
2012-11-27	20:46:39:303	 340	174c	Setup	SelfUpdate check completed.  SelfUpdate is NOT required.
2012-11-27	20:46:39:615	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D\muredir.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:39:618	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:39:644	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D\muredir.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:39:647	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:39:651	 340	174c	PT	+++++++++++  PT: Synchronizing server updates  +++++++++++
2012-11-27	20:46:39:651	 340	174c	PT	  + ServiceId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}, Server URL = https://update.microsoft.com/v6/ClientWebService/client.asmx
2012-11-27	20:46:42:486	 340	174c	Driver	Matched driver to device MONITOR\FUS0610
2012-11-27	20:46:42:486	 340	174c	Driver	Status: 0x180600a, ProblemNumber: 00000000
2012-11-27	20:46:49:832	 340	174c	Agent	WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installed rule, updateId = {2A1234D0-3E2D-4D9E-AA5E-3430A20EDC11}.100, hr = 80242013
2012-11-27	20:46:52:190	 340	174c	Agent	WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installed rule, updateId = {818701AF-1182-45C2-BD1E-17068AD171D6}.101, hr = 80242013
2012-11-27	20:46:56:615	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D\muredir.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:56:619	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:56:647	 340	174c	Misc	Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D\muredir.cab:
2012-11-27	20:46:56:650	 340	174c	Misc	 Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27	20:46:56:654	 340	174c	PT	+++++++++++  PT: Synchronizing extended update info  +++++++++++
2012-11-27	20:46:56:654	 340	174c	PT	  + ServiceId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}, Server URL = https://update.microsoft.com/v6/ClientWebService/client.asmx
2012-11-27	20:46:57:866	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {4F9AF231-5723-4A52-9293-015D4E5D4CDF}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:866	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {7363544A-FCB9-45C7-8BE3-0CC41D915671}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:866	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {A8F9826C-D3FB-479B-BC98-2019C447FB2A}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:866	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {40281AED-F5E1-4CF2-B933-247A7B569465}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:866	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {0A573204-A128-4B59-A9D7-2C94347B6D65}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {9E928520-32A2-45CB-8BE1-30524F9DCA22}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {85A1454B-5B3C-4419-8BE4-36D2E1A5EFEA}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {E51EEE53-3F0E-4036-9E9C-379EE8D5D2AE}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {80AEF0A5-249C-45A5-8DF1-3B8F6FE7098F}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {CDAA29E4-7DD7-49E5-8D96-50B907F1D999}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {0CA1E71F-4CDA-4F63-8775-5720A2185895}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {87D29669-5FE2-49D9-BDB7-5B36168988AD}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {B8581264-5B75-4DDD-964E-6B46D2847E10}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {B57B109C-58C6-410A-87AB-6EF7422826ED}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {951000A7-8631-414C-9FBD-70B1B30C2E6F}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {0338B2CB-EE95-4E8E-BB9C-9019B1AC3D5E}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {3990251B-0690-4BBC-B59F-904D0A912B36}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {98EC768A-B7B8-4DD8-92E1-98421C0D3552}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {5FC10007-56AC-4BB1-B7C3-9FA41B339359}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {E7F842D9-D61B-426E-9C39-A50AB9BAF4A0}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {F57D17F2-7D2C-446C-A4F2-AA3171B75B21}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {9696823F-09D7-4A41-B337-AC36DAF2CEF8}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {C4BEB100-1D6E-4EF6-A67B-BC0A051C1BE5}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {26D10780-DCCD-4833-8E9D-C12A6C3B0647}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {0B6F6573-1C43-4AC8-B1BC-C3A92B57814F}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {FEB4BA02-6F01-4954-AC77-CA4B5AB00AAE}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {F88DF62E-49EF-4120-80D3-CD6A4DCB3EE4}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {C937AD03-B5F3-45A8-ABD0-CDCFACAC59D3}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {D234890A-D622-4724-AF11-E97D130814B5}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {1C6A3D87-0EFD-45F4-AB18-ECD902AC6C00}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {BD1897E6-C7AE-4912-8C4A-F6986AC96597}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {975B083A-2469-4B09-89EB-F756DA9654BC}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {258B6CA1-A8EC-4DFA-B619-FB8CECAC6E2E}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {BB49CC19-8847-4986-AA93-5E905421E55A}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {719584BC-2208-4BC9-A650-D3D6347EB32E}.102 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	Update {FF434E78-8B6A-4860-BD0F-4AC472E29063}.101 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	Update {566B95D4-66F6-47BA-8953-02CAEA29022C}.101 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	Update {B932D155-4C7F-4CBC-8527-D5DF17B0A220}.101 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	Update {B6C0F3C6-C368-4A76-A3BF-BE068C7358F0}.101 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {30B5D6FF-F7D3-46A0-9C25-F21F77F59642}.103 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {AAE5E2C7-3498-4F43-AF66-AEC06A59713F}.102 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Added update {ABFD00B1-B456-449F-AA58-B28349972DB3}.102 to search result
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	Update {CBEC2209-5E1C-4407-8933-9B5B965C9AF0}.106 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2012-11-27	20:46:57:867	 340	174c	Agent	  * Found 38 updates and 74 categories in search; evaluated appl. rules of 1872 out of 2574 deployed entities
2012-11-27	20:46:57:871	 340	174c	Agent	*********
2012-11-27	20:46:57:871	 340	174c	Agent	**  END  **  Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2012-11-27	20:46:57:871	 340	174c	Agent	*************
2012-11-27	20:46:57:896	 340	174c	Report	REPORT EVENT: {5218F091-DCEC-4177-8DB5-A99A30D221E4}	2012-11-27 20:46:57:868+0100	1	147	101	{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}	0	0	AutomaticUpdates	Success	Software Synchronization	Windows Update Client successfully detected 38 updates.
2012-11-27	20:46:57:896	 340	a80	AU	>>##  RESUMED  ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {1BCD7207-4B31-4D85-8633-6C6295443DA2}]
2012-11-27	20:46:57:897	 340	a80	AU	  # 38 updates detected
2012-11-27	20:46:57:897	 340	174c	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-11-27	20:46:57:897	 340	174c	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-11-27	20:46:57:898	 340	174c	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-11-27	20:46:57:899	 340	a80	AU	#########
2012-11-27	20:46:57:899	 340	a80	AU	##  END  ##  AU: Search for updates [CallId = {1BCD7207-4B31-4D85-8633-6C6295443DA2}]
2012-11-27	20:46:57:899	 340	a80	AU	#############
2012-11-27	20:46:57:900	 340	a80	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-11-27	20:46:57:900	 340	a80	AU	#############
2012-11-27	20:46:57:900	 340	a80	AU	## START ##  AU: Refresh featured updates info
2012-11-27	20:46:57:900	 340	a80	AU	#########
2012-11-27	20:46:57:900	 340	a80	AU	No featured updates available.
2012-11-27	20:46:57:900	 340	a80	AU	#########
2012-11-27	20:46:57:900	 340	a80	AU	##  END  ##  AU: Refresh featured updates info
2012-11-27	20:46:57:900	 340	a80	AU	#############
2012-11-27	20:46:57:900	 340	a80	AU	No featured updates notifications to show
2012-11-27	20:46:57:900	 340	a80	AU	AU setting next detection timeout to 2012-11-28 17:37:20
2012-11-27	20:46:57:900	 340	174c	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-11-27	20:46:57:900	 340	a80	AU	Setting AU scheduled install time to 2012-11-28 02:00:00
2012-11-27	20:46:57:900	 340	a80	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-11-27	20:46:57:903	 340	a80	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-11-27	20:46:57:907	 340	1680	AU	Getting featured update notifications.  fIncludeDismissed = true
2012-11-27	20:46:57:907	 340	1680	AU	No featured updates available.
2012-11-27	20:47:02:899	 340	174c	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-11-27	20:47:13:405	 340	1680	AU	Getting featured update notifications.  fIncludeDismissed = true
2012-11-27	20:47:13:405	 340	1680	AU	No featured updates available.
```


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Can't read that very easily in a code box so I am re-posting it. Any future logs just copy and paste directly into the message box.

2012-11-27 20:46:37:950 340 c8 AU #############
2012-11-27 20:46:37:950 340 c8 AU ## START ## AU: Search for updates
2012-11-27 20:46:37:950 340 c8 AU #########
2012-11-27 20:46:37:952 340 c8 AU <<## SUBMITTED ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {1BCD7207-4B31-4D85-8633-6C6295443DA2}]
2012-11-27 20:46:37:952 340 174c Agent *************
2012-11-27 20:46:37:952 340 174c Agent ** START ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2012-11-27 20:46:37:952 340 174c Agent *********
2012-11-27 20:46:37:952 340 174c Agent * Online = Yes; Ignore download priority = No
2012-11-27 20:46:37:952 340 174c Agent * Criteria = "IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Installation' or IsPresent=1 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' or IsInstalled=1 and DeploymentAction='Installation' and RebootRequired=1 or IsInstalled=0 and DeploymentAction='Uninstallation' and RebootRequired=1"
2012-11-27 20:46:37:952 340 174c Agent * ServiceID = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D} Third party service
2012-11-27 20:46:37:952 340 174c  Agent * Search Scope = {Machine}
2012-11-27 20:46:37:962 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:37:969 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:38:042 340 174c Misc WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x80190194
2012-11-27 20:46:38:042 340 174c Misc WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x80190194
2012-11-27 20:46:38:042 340 174c Misc WARNING: DownloadFileInternal failed for http://download.windowsupdate.com/v9/1/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab: error 0x80190194
2012-11-27 20:46:38:042 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:38:046 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:38:181 340 174c Misc WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x80190194
2012-11-27 20:46:38:181 340 174c Misc WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x80190194
2012-11-27 20:46:38:181 340 174c Misc WARNING: DownloadFileInternal failed for http://download.microsoft.com/v9/1/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab: error 0x80190194
2012-11-27 20:46:38:182 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:38:188 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:38:528 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:38:534 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:38:544 340 174c Agent Checking for updated auth cab for service 7971f918-a847-4430-9279-4a52d1efe18d at http://ds.download.windowsupdate.com/v10/1/microsoftupdate/redir/muauth.cab
2012-11-27 20:46:38:544 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\AuthCabs\authcab.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:38:553 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:38:630 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\AuthCabs\authcab.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:38:635 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:38:635 340 174c Setup Checking for agent SelfUpdate
2012-11-27 20:46:38:635 340 174c Setup Client version: Core: 7.6.7600.256 Aux: 7.6.7600.256
2012-11-27 20:46:38:638 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:38:642 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:38:691 340 174c Misc WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x80190194
2012-11-27 20:46:38:691 340 174c Misc WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x80190194
2012-11-27 20:46:38:691 340 174c Misc WARNING: DownloadFileInternal failed for http://download.windowsupdate.com/v9/1/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab: error 0x80190194
2012-11-27 20:46:38:691 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:38:695 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:38:758 340 174c Misc WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestToServerForFileInformation failed with 0x80190194
2012-11-27 20:46:38:758 340 174c Misc WARNING: WinHttp: ShouldFileBeDownloaded failed with 0x80190194
2012-11-27 20:46:38:758 340 174c Misc WARNING: DownloadFileInternal failed for http://download.microsoft.com/v9/1/windowsupdate/redir/muv4wuredir.cab: error 0x80190194
2012-11-27 20:46:38:758 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:38:761 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:38:934 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77\muv4wuredir.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:38:938 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:38:945 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SelfUpdate\wuident.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:38:952 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:39:182 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SelfUpdate\wuident.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:39:187 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:39:190 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SelfUpdate\wsus3setup.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:39:194 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:39:218 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\SelfUpdate\wsus3setup.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:39:222 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:39:256 340 174c Setup Determining whether a new setup handler needs to be downloaded
2012-11-27 20:46:39:256 340 174c Setup SelfUpdate handler is not found. It will be downloaded
2012-11-27 20:46:39:256 340 174c Setup Evaluating applicability of setup package "WUClient-SelfUpdate-ActiveX~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~7.6.7600.256"
2012-11-27 20:46:39:258 340 174c Setup Setup package "WUClient-SelfUpdate-ActiveX~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~7.6.7600.256" is already installed.
2012-11-27 20:46:39:258 340 174c Setup Evaluating applicability of setup package "WUClient-SelfUpdate-Aux-TopLevel~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~7.6.7600.256"
2012-11-27 20:46:39:277 340 174c Setup Setup package "WUClient-SelfUpdate-Aux-TopLevel~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~7.6.7600.256" is already installed.
2012-11-27 20:46:39:277 340 174c Setup Evaluating applicability of setup package "WUClient-SelfUpdate-Core-TopLevel~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~7.6.7600.256"
2012-11-27 20:46:39:303 340 174c Setup Setup package "WUClient-SelfUpdate-Core-TopLevel~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~7.6.7600.256" is already installed.
2012-11-27 20:46:39:303 340 174c Setup SelfUpdate check completed. SelfUpdate is NOT required.
2012-11-27 20:46:39:615 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D\muredir.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:39:618 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:39:644 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D\muredir.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:39:647 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:39:651 340 174c PT +++++++++++ PT: Synchronizing server updates +++++++++++
2012-11-27 20:46:39:651 340 174c PT + ServiceId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}, Server URL = https://update.microsoft.com/v6/ClientWebService/client.asmx
2012-11-27 20:46:42:486 340 174c Driver Matched driver to device MONITOR\FUS0610
2012-11-27 20:46:42:486 340 174c Driver Status: 0x180600a, ProblemNumber: 00000000
2012-11-27 20:46:49:832 340 174c Agent WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installed rule, updateId = {2A1234D0-3E2D-4D9E-AA5E-3430A20EDC11}.100, hr = 80242013
2012-11-27 20:46:52:190 340 174c Agent WARNING: Failed to evaluate Installed rule, updateId = {818701AF-1182-45C2-BD1E-17068AD171D6}.101, hr = 80242013
2012-11-27 20:46:56:615 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D\muredir.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:56:619 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:56:647 340 174c Misc Validating signature for C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\WuRedir\7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D\muredir.cab:
2012-11-27 20:46:56:650 340 174c Misc Microsoft signed: Yes
2012-11-27 20:46:56:654 340 174c PT +++++++++++ PT: Synchronizing extended update info +++++++++++
2012-11-27 20:46:56:654 340 174c PT + ServiceId = {7971F918-A847-4430-9279-4A52D1EFE18D}, Server URL = https://update.microsoft.com/v6/ClientWebService/client.asmx
2012-11-27 20:46:57:866 340 174c Agent * Added update {4F9AF231-5723-4A52-9293-015D4E5D4CDF}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:866 340 174c Agent * Added update {7363544A-FCB9-45C7-8BE3-0CC41D915671}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:866 340 174c Agent * Added update {A8F9826C-D3FB-479B-BC98-2019C447FB2A}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:866 340 174c Agent * Added update {40281AED-F5E1-4CF2-B933-247A7B569465}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:866 340 174c Agent * Added update {0A573204-A128-4B59-A9D7-2C94347B6D65}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {9E928520-32A2-45CB-8BE1-30524F9DCA22}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {85A1454B-5B3C-4419-8BE4-36D2E1A5EFEA}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {E51EEE53-3F0E-4036-9E9C-379EE8D5D2AE}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {80AEF0A5-249C-45A5-8DF1-3B8F6FE7098F}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {CDAA29E4-7DD7-49E5-8D96-50B907F1D999}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {0CA1E71F-4CDA-4F63-8775-5720A2185895}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {87D29669-5FE2-49D9-BDB7-5B36168988AD}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {B8581264-5B75-4DDD-964E-6B46D2847E10}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {B57B109C-58C6-410A-87AB-6EF7422826ED}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {951000A7-8631-414C-9FBD-70B1B30C2E6F}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {0338B2CB-EE95-4E8E-BB9C-9019B1AC3D5E}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {3990251B-0690-4BBC-B59F-904D0A912B36}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {98EC768A-B7B8-4DD8-92E1-98421C0D3552}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {5FC10007-56AC-4BB1-B7C3-9FA41B339359}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {E7F842D9-D61B-426E-9C39-A50AB9BAF4A0}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {F57D17F2-7D2C-446C-A4F2-AA3171B75B21}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {9696823F-09D7-4A41-B337-AC36DAF2CEF8}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {C4BEB100-1D6E-4EF6-A67B-BC0A051C1BE5}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {26D10780-DCCD-4833-8E9D-C12A6C3B0647}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {0B6F6573-1C43-4AC8-B1BC-C3A92B57814F}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {FEB4BA02-6F01-4954-AC77-CA4B5AB00AAE}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {F88DF62E-49EF-4120-80D3-CD6A4DCB3EE4}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {C937AD03-B5F3-45A8-ABD0-CDCFACAC59D3}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {D234890A-D622-4724-AF11-E97D130814B5}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {1C6A3D87-0EFD-45F4-AB18-ECD902AC6C00}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {BD1897E6-C7AE-4912-8C4A-F6986AC96597}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {975B083A-2469-4B09-89EB-F756DA9654BC}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {258B6CA1-A8EC-4DFA-B619-FB8CECAC6E2E}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {BB49CC19-8847-4986-AA93-5E905421E55A}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {719584BC-2208-4BC9-A650-D3D6347EB32E}.102 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent Update {FF434E78-8B6A-4860-BD0F-4AC472E29063}.101 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent Update {566B95D4-66F6-47BA-8953-02CAEA29022C}.101 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent Update {B932D155-4C7F-4CBC-8527-D5DF17B0A220}.101 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent Update {B6C0F3C6-C368-4A76-A3BF-BE068C7358F0}.101 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {30B5D6FF-F7D3-46A0-9C25-F21F77F59642}.103 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {AAE5E2C7-3498-4F43-AF66-AEC06A59713F}.102 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Added update {ABFD00B1-B456-449F-AA58-B28349972DB3}.102 to search result
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c  Agent Update {CBEC2209-5E1C-4407-8933-9B5B965C9AF0}.106 is pruned out due to potential supersedence
2012-11-27 20:46:57:867 340 174c Agent * Found 38 updates and 74 categories in search; evaluated appl. rules of 1872 out of 2574 deployed entities
2012-11-27 20:46:57:871 340 174c Agent *********
2012-11-27 20:46:57:871 340 174c Agent ** END ** Agent: Finding updates [CallerId = AutomaticUpdates]
2012-11-27 20:46:57:871 340 174c Agent *************
2012-11-27 20:46:57:896 340 174c Report REPORT EVENT: {5218F091-DCEC-4177-8DB5-A99A30D221E4} 2012-11-27 20:46:57:868+0100 1 147 101 {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000} 0 0 AutomaticUpdates Success Software Synchronization Windows Update Client successfully detected 38 updates.
2012-11-27 20:46:57:896 340 a80 AU >>## RESUMED ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {1BCD7207-4B31-4D85-8633-6C6295443DA2}]
2012-11-27 20:46:57:897 340 a80 AU # 38 updates detected
2012-11-27 20:46:57:897 340 174c Report CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-11-27 20:46:57:897 340 174c Report CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-11-27 20:46:57:898 340 174c Report CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-11-27 20:46:57:899 340 a80 AU #########
2012-11-27 20:46:57:899 340 a80 AU ## END ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {1BCD7207-4B31-4D85-8633-6C6295443DA2}]
2012-11-27 20:46:57:899 340 a80 AU #############
2012-11-27 20:46:57:900 340 a80 AU Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-11-27 20:46:57:900 340 a80 AU #############
2012-11-27 20:46:57:900 340 a80 AU ## START ## AU: Refresh featured updates info
2012-11-27 20:46:57:900 340 a80 AU #########
2012-11-27 20:46:57:900 340 a80 AU No featured updates available.
2012-11-27 20:46:57:900 340 a80 AU #########
2012-11-27 20:46:57:900 340 a80 AU ## END ## AU: Refresh featured updates info
2012-11-27 20:46:57:900 340 a80 AU #############
2012-11-27 20:46:57:900 340 a80 AU No featured updates notifications to show
2012-11-27 20:46:57:900 340 a80 AU AU setting next detection timeout to 2012-11-28 17:37:20
2012-11-27 20:46:57:900 340 174c Report CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-11-27 20:46:57:900 340 a80 AU Setting AU scheduled install time to 2012-11-28 02:00:00
2012-11-27 20:46:57:900 340 a80 AU Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-11-27 20:46:57:903 340 a80 AU Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2012-11-27 20:46:57:907 340 1680 AU Getting featured update notifications. fIncludeDismissed = true
2012-11-27 20:46:57:907 340 1680 AU No featured updates available.
2012-11-27 20:47:02:899 340 174c Report CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-11-27 20:47:13:405 340 1680 AU Getting featured update notifications. fIncludeDismissed = true
2012-11-27 20:47:13:405 340 1680 AU No featured updates available.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The update log finishes by saying there are no featured updates available, but as is often the case it is full of conflicting information, but apart from a connection problem at the start of the log it does not show any errors.

Try a direct download of the two remaining updates, in both cases you need to select the X86 version. Click on each of these links in turn and select Run.

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=26347

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=26999


----------

